# Buying an Xbox and Fable III



## maximilian ping (Oct 24, 2010)

If I was going to buy an Xbox, and I haven't got a clue when I would use it if I did, but you can always make time for good things, which one is the decent version to get. Should i bother with 360, should i bother the high GB ones, are they worthwhile getting 2nd hand?

I haven't played a proper computer game for years (have got Wii but that's for my kid), but Fable III looks like the kind of game I would get an Xbox for.

Is it good, and is it ok to play without I and II?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah, it's a stand alone game. a lot of fun, but i gave up after making an entire village fall in love with me. it hindered my main quest somewhat.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 24, 2010)

I and II were some of my favourite games. III looks like it'll be amazing. 

I doubt you'll need to have played the first two.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2010)

oh, i think it was fable 2 that i played then.
there are very few games that don't stand alone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2010)

As others have said, III will stand alone. 

When you say 'should I bother with 360', the only version available is the 360, the difference is what GB/hard drive set up to get. I got a 60GB machine just over a year ago, and have since bought a 250GB hdd for it because I was fed up of having to uninstall games to install others. If you are likely to want to dl movies, get rockband and dl songs, etc then go for a larger hdd. I thought for sure I would never fill up all that space on the 60BG because I'd just be a very casual gamer. I was wrong.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2010)

You don't have to install games though. My 20GB one is more than enough.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> You don't have to install games though. My 20GB one is more than enough.


 
Very true. 

I'm mildly paranoid that there may be more of a chance of hardware failure if you always play off the disc without installing. I have absolutely no statistics or proof to back that up though, it's just one of those erroneous feelings I get


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 3, 2010)

Can this thread be the official Fable 3 thread then?

Just got this from Amazon this morning. Haven't popped it in yet, I'm playing Dragon Age again but I'm going to have a go with Fable when I get home later. I hear the ending is a little meh, and a bit rushed once you get to be King/Queen, but I really enjoyed Fable 2 and am basically looking forward to more of the (albeit updated) same.

Anyone else played it yet?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 3, 2010)

Sod's law that I get given notice at work, just when this is coming out. I was gonna pre-order it and everything 

Look forward to my belatedly contributing to this thread in a couple of months, once I can afford to buy the game


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2010)

I never completed Fable II the first time around, so I've bought that to complete first. But before that I have Fallout 3, Dragon Age (very bored in Orzamar at the moment but a good 30 hours in), MW1 (again), Rainbow 6: Vegas (again) and CoD: Black Ops to complete first.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 3, 2010)

I just started playing Fable II (my brother gave it to me). I'm actually on an arcade atm, and haven't needed the memory for anything yet... Only had it a few weeks though. (if you find you need space later on, you can always buy an HD)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2010)

PLayed Fable 3 last night. It's certainly not necessary to have played 2, but if you did it does really nice things like remember the gender of your hero in 2 (who was either your mother or father). And it adds in little nods (often hilarious) to the previous game (a particularly suspicious gargoyle makes an appearance ).

I really like the menu system. You press start/pause and it transports you to 'the sanctuary', where your butler, Jasper (John Cleese) is on hand to help you out. From there you can access the map table, go through a number of doors which lead to other rooms/menus for weapons, achievements, multiplayer, clothing etc., or to a couple of panels where you can save your game and access statistics and heroic status. Haven't encountered that kind of menu system before, but I really like it. 

Of course I've named my dog Barkspawn.

Some of the animations for melee combat are gruesome. If fighting wolves you can grab the wolf and slo-mo stick your sword through it, blood shooting out of its mouth; if fighting people you can jump on their shoulders from the front, and break their neck with your knees. I like that one 

It's good fun.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm finding it a bit linear compared to Fable II.

The combat animations are good. I particularly liked dumping a Hobbe on his head and drop kicking him across the room.

But the expressions animations are the same every time and you can't choose your expression to vary it up a bit. If I lift one more person into the air like in dirty dancing I'm going to scream.

Making weapon upgrades challenge based is interesting.

I don't like how they limited spell casting to gauntlets. Having to flip back to the armoury to change spells when previously there was an easy dropdown you could access during combat.

That sanctury is a nice RPG replacement to having menus but the loading time ain't worth it imo. I'd rather have a quick inventory menu. Or a choice between the two.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't find the sanctuary loading times too bad tbh. One thing that did irk me was the inability to save different saves. At one point I accidentally skipped through a cut scene, so I went to try to reload my last save and I couldn't. You can save at any time by going to the sanctuary, but the game's own auto-save overwrites that same save. So I totally missed what happened when I set sail for Aurora.

I finished the main story Tuesday. After you become King there's still plenty to do in terms of grindy questing, but the main story is too short and they really could have made more of it. Still, I still managed to rack up 45+ hours of gameplay up to the final scene. And after the ending, a few more decent side quests opened up, which will presumably open up a couple of areas of the map I couldn't get into before. 

I wasn't a completionist in FableII, but I'm feeling the need to kill every fucking gnome (got about 4 to go - they're much easier to find than the gargoyles), and I've got 1 gold key to find. The Brightwall Academy book quest is a fucker. They are so easy to miss because the whole world is littered with books as props. I've got about a third so far. I'm going to keep on playing, but I'm also going to start another game and be an evil cunt (which I will find very, very difficult to do because the game almost forces you to be nice).

Also, I've fucked so many male whores in assless chaps it's ridiculous


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, and this time Balvarines are motherfucking cunts. For them and the whirling sand people of doom I find the best tactic (until you are ridiculously hard, that is) is to weave force push and shock spells together and use as AoE rather than targetted: force push does what it says on the tin and shock stuns most enemies while also doing a bit of damage. You really don't want balvarines and the sand people getting close to you because they are very, very fast and slashy. 

If you're trying to upgrade your rifles/pistols by killing hollow men, run away from them a bit and they will stop following, then pick off the weak ones. Leave the big one that spawns new hollow men, and then move closer to him, which causes him to spawn more, and rinse and repeat. There are some side quests that involve a heck of a lot of hollow men - one of the Max and Sam (when will they learn? ) ones for example. You can access that area later on and go back for more hollow men (and a gold door).

Yeah, picking people up over your head or playing fucking pat-a-cake with them is annoying as hell. As is repairing all the property you own.


----------



## cascader (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm enjoying III much more than II, although that one improved on the second play.  I don't have a Live Gold account, though, just the basic one, and that seems to exclude me from a few things.  There's at least one demon door I don't think I can get in, which is irritating.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

cascader said:


> I'm enjoying III much more than II, although that one improved on the second play.  I don't have a Live Gold account, though, just the basic one, and that seems to exclude me from a few things.  There's at least one demon door I don't think I can get in, which is irritating.


 
Yeah, the one in Mistpeak I think needs you to bring another Hero from Live with you. I really wish they wouldn't do that, because it automatically excludes certain players from parts of the game they paid for :madface:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2010)

I didn't like it as much as II to be honest. I've played through it once, missing out a lot of the side quests, and don't feel too much like trying again. It didn't feel to me there was much incentive or reason to explore much, and the side quests I did were a bit weak so I just went straight through really. It has some good bits but a bit disappointing IMO.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't played it much yet, as my wife is always on it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

It does seem to have divided opinion. I preferred it over II. I preferred the combat, the weaponry, thought the sanctuary was a nice touch. The relationship quests were a pain in the backside, but the ultimate thing for grinders (not you, monkeygrinders ). I completely understand the arguments of those saying it was too streamlined or dumbed down from the last one, but let's be honest, the last one was never really hard work or full of depth compared to other 'rpg' games. 

The main quest seemed to force itself on you immediately, coercing you into following Walter or whoever else rather than disappearing off and helping Max and Sam, or whatever. I suddenly realised I was getting to the end of the Road to Rule and I'd only just started playing (or so it seemed like), so I made the conscious effort to ease off and go exploring.


----------



## feyr (Jan 9, 2011)

i've just started replaying this  the first playthrough following mainly only the main quest took 15 hours so this time i am focusing more of exploring and side quests. i am torn between fable II and III . i agree that III has better combat and some nice touches but II had more of a story imo.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 10, 2011)

some of the less  appealing points of  fable III

http://angryjoeshow.com/2011/01/top-reasons-fable-iii/


----------

